# calling seminar



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just finished loading the truck with stuff----Have a seminar to do tomorrow at the Kids fun Day at my shooting club---Negaunee Rod & Gun Club and U.P. Whitetails Org put on a fun Day for The area Kids----Shooting shotgun , rifle , pistol, Bow ---Seminars of trapping, GPS , compass etc and I put a calling class for Predators --It will be a long Day---------Every year about the same time this event is held--about 150 Kids get involved--Kids have a great time and receive lots of gifts----I'll let you all know how it goes --sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea, remember the pics Skip !!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OUR HEAD COUNT THIS YEAR WAS DOWN But we still had 95 kids for the day at the Shooting club---U.P. Whitetails Org put on this fun Day For the Kids at our Shooting Club Negaunee Rod and Gun Club-------weather was super--I put on 10 classes of predator calling --The group of kids enjoyed shooting --- seminars and of course Lunch---all was free to them---and some won real nice gifts --all got some thing--Bet their Parents were tired of hearing their kids that won calls screaming on them all night LOL----here's some pic's--------p.s. Had some dress up and call and shoot old decoy coyote with bb gun had a great time*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great job with the kids. Looks like there was alot of happy youngsters with all of those great prizes. Coumpound bows and guns - wow - must have some great sponsors, not to mention all the other prizes you guys gave away.

Again, Great job.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks DWT---------Hey I also called in a Yellow lab-LOL He sure didn't like that old yote decoy---I usually spray yote urine on it when i use it--he could smell it--was funny----------sb*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I recognised the yote from a post you made a while ago. Looked like you were using it for a target (photo of the girl in the ghille suit).

Then the dog looked like it was going to kiss it. lol


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like a great time SB! Lot of smiles from those kids!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip !


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a great time and with you there I know the kids had a great time I wish I lived closer to you I could have helped out with the calling demo if I could get some sound out of my calls lol I may have forgot how to call after the rondy


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always enjoy the reports of all the events you get involved with Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Kids who are taught to hunt and trap are our future, if we don't get kids involved in hunting and trapping we are in deep trouble. Arizona game and fish puts on a Outdoor Expo each year, Youth Day at the Outdoor Expo gets inner city kids to learn about Arizona's wildlife, fishing and a little bit of hunting. It's better than nothing. Great job Skip! Keep up the great work... all of your hard work and valuable time spent is greatly appreciated.

azpredatorhunter


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure love the effort, Skip, but am glad I didn't have to listen to the clamoring chorus.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow ! Looked like a great time Skip !!


----------

